# If in the future you need a knee operation



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here are some exercises to start preparing and may even help you now. 
Done on the bed, not on the floor as Mike is doing. 

Costs nothing to try , but maybe something to gain.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I fell asleep before he got to the action. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I fell asleep before he got to the action. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Ray.


If you know all about what he is talking about and did have knee trouble I would say it foolish not to at least try the exercises for a few days. 
I´m gonna be as fit as a fiddle next year, fitter than I have been for years, I´m already fighting fit as you may have seen elsewhere 😂.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

💀💀💀


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is the sort of thing I was recommended to try as both my knees are showing their age….


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been doing various exercises with him for about 5 weeks I’m without doubt feeling the benefit, he has no end of videos on YouTube and I try about 3 of his 10 min vids everyday. 2 things I can say are definitely much easier for me to do, one is to lift my extremely heavy mattress to tuck the sheet under and the other is turning the steering wheel on the sit upon lawn mower, both are way easier this month than they were last.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hope @barryd reads this


----------

